# What is this white crap



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Its hard to describe, and hard to get a picture of, I did my best. Its like little white organisms I guess is the best way to describe it.
it covers the side of my tanks, and plants as you can sorta see(2nd and 3rd leaf from the right) I just scrap it off each week when I clean, but it always comes back, normal? my water parameters are fine and I don't overfeed or leave any food in the tank. I do a 25% water change every 5-6 days, and have 2 AQ 150's running, my water is crystal clear. Thanks, any input would be appreciated.

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/101932915


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I have seen this in tanks before. It is just a form of algae growing. This shouldnt casue any problems within the tank. It is commonly called "Hair algae" and if it is white then it is almost dead if not already dead becasue normally it will turn dark. It must keep growing till that point on you then die, till you scape it off again...
...anyways no harm there, try letting it grow, you might like it


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

its safe


----------



## RBP (Jan 12, 2003)

if they are wiggleing then there harmless worms and all you need too do is add salt and turn up the heat and do some gravel changes.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

RBP said:


> if they are wiggleing then there harmless worms and all you need too do is add salt and turn up the heat and do some gravel changes.


 no dont think its tape worms, if you look at teh picture you can see its a form of algae


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks guys, but if its algae, how do I get rid of it because it always comes back. I do have a pleco I guess he's lazy, should I go buy like 10 cheap ass algae eaters? or is there any meds I can put in?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Is your tank standing in direct sunlight during day time? If so, that could be the reason.
Plants, algae included, need light to grow, so keeping off the tank lights more might also help.
This is all I can think of...


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

- do not chuck in liek 10 algae eaters because when they get older they tend to be more aggresive towanrds each other, and to tank mates as well

- try to avoid sunlight into the room, maybe cover tank with towel or blanket during times you do not want lighting to be exsposed to tank. Try cutting down on amount of time lights are on in the tank

- Yes you can get some kind of meds to add to the water in the aid of ridding the algae, I am not sure of the product as for I have never used it, try checking you local LFS


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Again, Thanks, I appreciate your help. My light is on alot, but I have most of it covered with tin foil w/ holes poked thru, added to that I add black water extract made by Tetra, the tank isn't isnt subjected to direct sunlight, I usually have the curtains closed, but I will start throwing a towel over the tank when Im not around during the day anyways, and tomorrow I will stop and look for those meds, hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> Again, Thanks, I appreciate your help. My light is on alot, but I have most of it covered with tin foil w/ holes poked thru, added to that I add black water extract made by Tetra, the tank isn't isnt subjected to direct sunlight, I usually have the curtains closed, but I will start throwing a towel over the tank when Im not around during the day anyways, and tomorrow I will stop and look for those meds, hopefully that will do the trick.


 Just be carefull with adding medicines and chemicals to a piranha tank, bud! Even though p's are very tough, they're pretty vulnerable to chemicals (well, can be very vulnerable).
Do some research before pouring chemicals in Flipper's tank








Personally, I hate the use of chemicals in fish tanks: for most things, there's a natural alternative as well...

Anyways, just my 0,02...
Good luck!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> I have seen this in tanks before. It is just a form of algae growing. This shouldnt casue any problems within the tank. It is commonly called "Hair algae" and if it is white then it is almost dead if not already dead becasue normally it will turn dark. It must keep growing till that point on you then die, till you scape it off again...
> ...anyways no harm there, try letting it grow, you might like it


 yup, its jsut algea, clean it


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

yup, and another pleco wont hurt either.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah seems like algae. I also had that same problem, but the algae was accumilating in the hoses of my canister. Everytime I turn of the canister, the output just spits out layers of algae. I have my tank in a garage without and nowhere close to sunlight. I think the room temp also plays a role in building algae.. and my Pleco loves devouring it!!


----------



## evil RHOMulin leader (Feb 27, 2003)

If you are doing a 25% water change every 5-6 days, you are killing your biological cycle. If you only have one gold in the tank, try a 10% every week or two. Adding all that fresh water so often will kill the good bacteria that helps your cycle. This may help with that strange algea problem.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have an idea, but don't know if it would work, I know from your other posts that you are breeding guppys and mollies, well these fish are very good at eating algea, so if you get enough of them, you should add loads of them to your piranha tank and let them eat the algea.
The piranhas might leave them alone unless they are hungry when they will take the odd one or two.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

> If you are doing a 25% water change every 5-6 days, you are killing your biological cycle. If you only have one gold in the tank, try a 10% every week or two. Adding all that fresh water so often will kill the good bacteria that helps your cycle. This may help with that strange algea problem.


I don't know about that, when I do my gravel cleanings which is when the water changes occur, I only clean out one of my filters media, which Ive read contains most of the bacteria needed to keep a tank going, meaning one of the filters is not effected each week. Please correct me if I am wrong here, no offense evil RHOMulin leader, but you only have 2 posts here, so its hard to take advice from someone you don't know. 
This point is moot really though, since Ive posted this thread, the white crap has suddenly disappeared(only thing ive changed around is adding some more plants, who knows?), but thanks Innes for the suggestion, Ill keep that in mind if it comes back


----------

